# Button zum Quadrad zwingen



## Lucaaa (16. Nov 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine GridView mit buttons.
Mein Problem: Die gridview streckt die Button auf die volle Spaltenbreite (Soweit gewollt), jedoch soll die Höhe auch verändert werden.
Also der Button soll immer ein perfektes Quadrat sein.
Wie mache ich das?


```
@Override
public android.view.View getView(int i, android.view.View view, ViewGroup viewGroup) {
    Button b =new Button(getContext());
    b.setBackgroundResource(R.drawable.palette_item_rect);
    b.getBackground().setColorFilter(colors.get(i), PorterDuff.Mode.SRC);
    return b;
}
```

palette_item_rect.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<shape xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:shape="rectangle"

>
<size
    android:width="40dp"
    android:height="40dp"
    />

    <gradient
        android:endColor="#FFFFFF"
        android:startColor="#FFFFFF"
        android:centerColor="#FFFFFF"
        android:type="linear"/>

</shape>
```


----------



## Robat (16. Nov 2018)

Schau mal hier... https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-gridview-to-generate-square-cells-in-android


----------



## Lucaaa (17. Nov 2018)

Danke


----------

